# Clipping Wings



## Pooh (May 26, 2021)

Hello guys ,

Sorry to ask about this as some people dislike birds getting their wings clipped but I’m not an expert so I’ll need to ask…
I got 3 tamed cockatiels and I got them since they were very young young probably around 2 months old , yes I did clipped their wings to prevent them from flying into closet , windows , roof and walls. Recently about 4 days ago , I just bought a pair of cockatiels around 9 months old , both of them are very aggressive. Yes , I understand maybe it’s because of the new environment and I should give them some time to adjust but 1 of the cockatiels are very very active , she likes to explore around and chirp. Whenever she sees treats on my hand she’ll fly to my hands or fingers for treats but it’ll be a total different story if my hands got no treats and she’ll fly away from me and start being mad and aggressive 😂. Yes , bonding / taking requires time and patience. But my another male cockatiel , he only stays inside the cage from day till night , he doesn’t bother coming out from the cage. Should I give him some time to get use to the new environment or should I clip it wings immediately ? I’m thinking that if I were to clip its wings , I could bring him out and socialise with 3 of my cockatiels… Anyone with great knowledge can guide me ?


----------



## AstronomicalArtisan (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm no expert on Cockatiels, but it sounds like he just needs more time for adjustment. 4 days isn't a long time, as some birds can take awhile longer to become adjusted to new environments. It took my girl about two- three weeks before she started trusting me more and coming out of her shell. Before then, she usually stayed inside of her cage and hissed at me, but didn't do much else. If she came out to explore, she'd almost immediately retreat if I came near the quarantine cage. Some birds just have to get used to you first. 

I'd say the wing clipping is up to you if you feel it's necessary, but for the sake of socialization, I'm not particularly sure, as I only have one tiel. I'd suggest asking a Avian Vet who could offer you better advice on what to do in these circumstances. Best of luck!


----------



## Pooh (May 26, 2021)

h


AstronomicalArtisan said:


> I'm no expert on Cockatiels, but it sounds like he just needs more time for adjustment. 4 days isn't a long time, as some birds can take awhile longer to become adjusted to new environments. It took my girl about two- three weeks before she started trusting me more and coming out of her shell. Before then, she usually stayed inside of her cage and hissed at me, but didn't do much else. If she came out to explore, she'd almost immediately retreat if I came near the quarantine cage. Some birds just have to get used to you first.
> 
> I'd say the wing clipping is up to you if you feel it's necessary, but for the sake of socialization, I'm not particularly sure, as I only have one tiel. I'd suggest asking a Avian Vet who could offer you better advice on what to do in these circumstances. Best of luck!


Hello fam !
Yes after deep consideration , I won’t be clipping my bird’s wings anymore , after days of training sessions , they got better and better 😊 😊.


----------



## AstronomicalArtisan (Aug 20, 2021)

Pooh said:


> Hello fam !
> Yes after deep consideration , I won’t be clipping my bird’s wings anymore , after days of training sessions , they got better and better 😊 😊.


Aww, I'm happy to hear they're getting better with training! Proud of you


----------



## Sooki_cockatiel (Feb 14, 2021)

Aww I’m guessing ur female? Looks exactly like my bird sooki! I got mine from a breeder who runs the local bird shelter


----------



## Pooh (May 26, 2021)

Sooki_cockatiel said:


> View attachment 94753
> 
> Aww I’m guessing ur female? Looks exactly like my bird sooki! I got mine from a breeder who runs the local bird shelter


Aww shoo cute !! 😍😍. Paired couple inside the picture ! Will be expecting some eggs soon !! It’s their first time hopefully they’ll hatch 😊


----------

